# Selbstgebauter PC startet nicht



## Diavolos (28. September 2010)

Hi Leute ich glaube hier werde ich am schnellsten Hilfe bekommen...
Ich habe vor knapp einem Monat angefangen mir nach und nach Teile für einen neuen PC zu kaufen.
Heute habe ich den Prozessor geliefert bekommen und dachte ich probiere schon einmal ob er anspringt, da alle notwendigsten Teile vorhanden sind.

Das System:
MB: ASRock 880GXG/USB3  grafik hd 4250 onboard
CPU: AMD Phenon II 1055t
RAM: 4GB-Kit Corsair DDR3 PC1600 C9 Classic
Netzteil: Super-Flower Amazon 80Plus 550W
Laufwerk und Festplatte sind aus meinem altem PC, irgend ein Noname Zeug xD funktionieren aber.
Gehäuse: Aerocool Vx-E
Der Rest dürfte ja im Moment nicht so wichtig sein oder?

Die GraKa werde ich erst in ein paar Wochen kaufen, solange wollte ich den onboard Chip verwenden.

Der zusammenbau verlief ohne Probleme und alles sollte richtig verkabelt sein.
Und beim Starten... unja^^ Die Lichter leuchten, die Lüfter fangen an sich zu drehen und... ja... weiter passiert auch wieder nichts.
Kein Piepton einfach nichts.
Ich habe schon versucht den Pc ohne RAM zu starten aber da passiert das selbe, kein Piepen.
Entweder ich habe ich einfach meine Fähigkeiten überschätzt (erster selbst gebauter PC^^) oder ich bin zu blöd um den Fehler zu finden.
Hat einer von euch ne Idee woran es liegen könnte??
Schon mal Danke im vorraus


----------



## chris1995 (28. September 2010)

Als erstes kontroliere mal alle Stecker! Steck mal aus und drück den Startknopf dann wieder einstecken!
MfG Chris


----------



## mmayr (28. September 2010)

Ich schätze mal stark, dass du die Stromversorgung für die CPU vergessen hast. Ist der 8-polige Stecker links oben!
Du schreibst, die Lüfter laufen; sind die direkt am NT angeschlossen, oder hängen die am Mainboard. Falls letzteres der Fall ist, hast du den ATX-Stecker wohl angeschlossen! Welche Lichter leuchten denn genau?

Mfg mmayr


----------



## simpel1970 (29. September 2010)

Beim Einbau ins Gehäuse darauf geachtet, dass die Abstandshalter richtig positioniert sind (nur da ein Abstandshalter sitzt, wo auch eine Verschraubung mit dem Motherboard vorgesehen ist)?


----------



## kazzig (29. September 2010)

Hey Diavolos!
Ich geh jetzt fix zum Zahnarzt (Verdacht auf Karies) und sobald ich wieder zurück bin, können wir zusammen mal die Fehleranalyse über Skype, ICQ, Facebook oder sonst was durchgehen wenn du magst.
Ich melde mich dann nachher einfach nochmal 

PS: Drückt mir die Daumen!


----------



## Diavolos (29. September 2010)

Danke schon einaml für eure Antworten,
also ich habe alle Stecker angeschlossen sowol den für die CPU als auch den ATX Stecker.
Und mit den Lichtern meine ich einerseits die Gehäusebeleuchtung und andererseits auch den Power Knopf am Gehäuse.
Die Lüfter hängen an NT.
Die Abstandshalter sitzen alle an der richtigen Position nur habe ich das Board noch nicht komplett festgeschraubt da irdendwie die übrigen Schrauben verschwunden sind^^ das sollte aber nichts ausmachen oder?
Die Stecker werde ich gleich ausprobieren


----------



## Diavolos (29. September 2010)

Alle Stecker rausgezogen und wieder reingesteckt leider hat es nichts geholfen... 
Bei der Gelegenheit ist mir auch noch aufgefallen das meine alte Festplatte gestorben ist xD (sie klackert nur noch)


----------



## simpel1970 (29. September 2010)

Wie ist es, wenn du das System außerhalb des Gehäuses startest (Tischaufbau auf einer nicht-leitenden Unterlage)?

Hast du auch einen Systemlautsprecher angeschlossen?
Ohne RAM gab es, wie du schreibst, keine Beep-Codes. Wie sieht es ohne RAM und ohne Graka aus (auch Fesplatten, Laufwerke, USB, usw. trennen)? Immer noch keine Beep-Codes?


----------



## Diavolos (30. September 2010)

Ich habe das MB jetzt direkt auf meinem Tisch (aus Holz) liegen, leider möchte das System immer noch nicht starten.
Alle Komponenten sind getrennt auser die Boxen auch den RAM habe ich wieder raus genommen, leider immer noch kein Ton zu hören...


----------



## simpel1970 (30. September 2010)

Was für Boxen? 

Ein Systemlautsprecher wird direkt am Motherboard angeschlossen (dort wo die Pins für den Ein- und Resetschalter und die HDD-LED hinkommen, ist auch ein "SPEAKER" Anschluss. Dort kommt ein kleiner Systemlautprecher hin (der i.d.R. beim Gehäusezubehör dabei ist). Mit einem Lautsprecher am Audio-Ausgang wirst du keine Beep-Codes hören.

Ohne Systemlautspreche bringt auch die Hardware-abklemmerei nichts, da ja keine Beep-Codes ausgegeben werden können.


----------



## Diavolos (30. September 2010)

Was??^^ 
Das ist mir jetzt neu xD weit wann sind die Systemlautsprecher im Zubehör?
Also bei mir war da nix dabei^^


----------



## Diavolos (30. September 2010)

WTF?? Mit nur einem Ram Modul startet der Kasten!!!^^
Was ist denn das für ne verarsche xD


----------



## simpel1970 (30. September 2010)

Vermutlich ein defekter RAM Riegel. Kannst du mit Memtest86+ kontrollieren.


----------



## Diavolos (30. September 2010)

Ok vielen dank schon einmal für die Hilfe, ich werde den memtest Morgen durchlaufenlassen.
Ach und nach der Installation von Windows habe ich gesehen das die CPU sich auf knapp 800mhz runtertaktet...
Wie schalte ich das ab?
Und ist es normal, das die onboard gpu nicht für Aero ausreicht?? (HD 4250)


----------



## simpel1970 (30. September 2010)

Gern geschehen 

Das runtertakten der CPU sind Stromsparmechanismen, die ich nicht abschalten würde. Unter Last, taktet die CPU auf ihren "normalen" Takt hoch.

Lass mal den Leistungsindex laufen, Aero sollte sich danach einschalten.


----------



## Diavolos (1. Oktober 2010)

Ok Aero ist an^^
Jetzt stellen sich mir allerdings noch mehr Fragen.
Ich habe um die Cpu optimal kühlen zu können und um später ein bischen zu Übertakten (vielleicht^^) eine Corsair H50.
Nur ist das Gehäuse recht eng und ich musste um den Kühler anbringen zu können improviesieren und ihn an der Seitenwand festschrauben und nicht an der Rückseite.
Deswegen habe ich die beiden Schleuche ziemlich stark gebogen und wollte Fragen ob das denn "gesund" für die ist.
Desweiteren habe ich eine kleine Temp Anzeige die ich doch sehr komisch finde:
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-7253256/Was-ist-aux.jpg.htmlhttp://www5.pic-upload.de/01.10.10/srmrvsqkclu.jpghttp://www5.pic-upload.de/thumb/01.10.10/srmrvsqkclu.jpg


----------



## simpel1970 (2. Oktober 2010)

Die Temp Anzeige von Speedfan (AUX) kannst du getrost übersehen. Dies ist ein Messfehler, bzw. unkorrekte Darstellung. (bei mir hat AUX 112° )

Mach mal ein Bild von den Schläuchen, damit wir sehen können, was genau "stark gebogen" ist.
Es darf jedenfalls kein Knick vorhanden sein.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (2. Oktober 2010)

simpel1970 schrieb:


> Vermutlich ein defekter RAM Riegel. Kannst du mit Memtest86+ kontrollieren.


Bei mir ist auch schon mal ein neu gebauter PC nur mit einem RAM-Riegel gestartet. Nach einem BIOS-Update lief er auch mit 2 Riegeln. Du kannst testweise den verbleibenden RAM-Riegel durch den anderen austauschen und gucken, ob der PC so startet.


----------



## simpel1970 (2. Oktober 2010)

Jupp, ein Bios Update ist bei derartigen Problemen immer eine Möglichkeit.


----------



## NayCom (3. Oktober 2010)

Hallo, Forum!

Ich dachte, ich klinke mich hier mal ein, da ich ein ähnliches Problem habe.

Ist mein erster Selbstgeschraubter und als gestern die Graka kam, war natürlich große Freude angesagt, aber Pustekuchen. Der PC liefert kein Signal an den Moni.
Vorneweg: Ich komme auch nicht ins Bios, um irgendwelche Timings oder sowas einzustellen...

System sieht wie folgt aus:
Gigabyte GA-770TA-UD3 (gebraucht - Bucht)
AMD Phenom II X2 555 BE (neu - Hardwareversand)
Scythe Katana 3 (neu - Hardwareversand)
2x2GB G.Skill Ripjaws (F3-10666CL7D-4GBRH) (gebraucht - Bucht)
Powercolor HD 5770 1GB PCS+ (gebraucht - Bucht)
Samsung Spinpoint F3 750GB (neu - leer)
Enermax Modu82+ 625W (gebraucht - Bucht)


Ausschluss:
Netzteil, denn es läuft an meinem Alten
Moni inkl. Kabel, sonst würde ich euch getz nicht sehn 

Hab also alles korrekt verkabelt (millerweile auch x-mal überprüft) und gestartet. 
Alle Lüfter (Gehäuse, Graka, Katana) laufen an. 
Monitor geht sofort in den Standby mit Meldung "kein Signal". 
Dachte sofort "Grafik hinüber", Foren durchforstet und was von Beep-Codes und Ripjaw-Kompatibilitäts-Probs gelesen.
Also wieder ran, Lautsprecher aus 'ner alten Mühle eingebaut, um 'n Beep zu hörn (Gehäuse hatte selbst keinen). 
Siehe da, ein "mittel"-langer Beep-Ton (ca. 2s). Angeblich Speicher-Problem.
Beide Riegel rausgenommen, gestartet -> laaaanger Beepton (4-5s; aaah, das ist also der wirkliche Beep für ein Speicher-Problem).
RAM-Slots "entstaubt"...
Beide Riegel einzeln rein, durch alle Slots probiert -> derselbe "mittel"lange Beep wie am Anfang, immernoch kein Signal.
Graka raus, rein. No Change..
Anderen DVI-Port ausprobiert. No Change..

Meine Frage wäre jetzt, bevor ich 'n heiden Geld für Ersatz- oder Testhardware raushaue, was will mir dieser "mittel"lange Beepton sagen?? Ist es die Graka oder der Ram? Oder was ganz anderes?
Doch das Board? Bitte nicht das Board. 
Kann ich mir aber auch nicht vorstellen, da ich beim allerersten Anlauf meine XP-HDD mit angeschlossen hatte, um sofort 'n OS laden zu können. Habe ihn auch etwa ein bis zwei Minuten laufen lassen. Dachte, vllt tut sich ja noch was. HDD-Led blinkte, nach dem Motto "bin voll beschäftigt" und HDD hörte sich auch an, als würde sie XP laden. 
Nach mehreren Tests (RAM-Kombis) mal ein CMOS- Reset durchgeführt -> keine Veränderung....
Tippe schwer auf die Graka!?!

??????????????????????????

Bitte um Hilfe, Ratschläge, Tipps! Was kann/soll ich noch probieren?

PS: Hardware zum Testen habe ich leider nicht. Wäre mein erster PCIe. Dümpel hier noch mit 'nem Athlon 64 3400+, AGP Radeon x1950 und 2GB DDR-SDRAM rum. Also, ihr seht, es wird dringend Zeit, dass ich mein Sys wechsel...


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (3. Oktober 2010)

Probiere es nochmal mit nur *einem* RAM-Riegel, der kommt bei AM3 meist in den ersten Slot (von der Position der CPU aus gesehen). Dazu Netzteil aus und ~30sec warten; wenn auf dem Mainboard LEDs sind, warten bis diese aus sind, erst dann wieder an.

Wenn es noch nicht klappt, dasselbe nochmal, aber auch Graka raus und wieder rein. Gucken, dass die Stromanschlüsse auf dem Mainboard (ATX 24-Pin, CPU 4/8-Pin) Strom kriegen. Monitor anschließen und sicher stellen, dass der Stecker richtig in der Graka steckt.

Sobald du ins BIOS kommst, BIOS-Update von einem USB-Stick machen.


----------



## NayCom (3. Oktober 2010)

Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Probiere es nochmal mit nur *einem* RAM-Riegel, der kommt bei AM3 meist in den ersten Slot (von der Position der CPU aus gesehen).



Hatte ich doch schon probiert, mit *allen* Slots. Aber danke für die Antwort.
Weiß denn niemand, was ein 2s-Beep bedeutet??


----------



## Diavolos (3. Oktober 2010)

Hier sind mal die Bilder von den Schläuchen, zumindest teilweise^^
Ich musste ja den Kühler an die Seitenwand schrauben deswegen konnte ich die Bilder nur durch eine vordere Öffnung schießen^^
Entschuldigt den Kabelsalat und die leichte "Schräglage" der Bilder


----------



## simpel1970 (3. Oktober 2010)

@NayCom: Die Hardware-Bastelkiste - BIOS-Beep-Codes

@Diavolos: Die Schläuche sind nur teilweise zu sehen, aber das was man sehen kann, ist in Ordnung.
Hast du den "defekten" RAM mit Memtest86+ auf Fehler überprüft (den anderen natürlich auch)?


----------



## NayCom (4. Oktober 2010)

@simpel1970: hatte auch schon diverse Beep-listen durchforstet, nur keine gibt wirklich konkret Auskunft über mein Beep-ton. Im Handbuch des Gigabyte-Boards steht, dass es mit AWARD-Bios ausgeliefert wird...und die drei Beispiele treffen alle nicht zu..

Trotzdem danke für die Mühe. Ich warte jetzt erstmal auf 'ne neue Graka, dann wird weiter gestestet.
Hoffe, dass sich das Problem damit allein erledigt hat.


----------



## Ascor (4. Oktober 2010)

Ehrm probier mal ob du dir nicht vielleicht einen Pin verbogen hast.
War bei meiner CPU auch so.
Alles verkabelt aber kein Pieps.


----------



## simpel1970 (4. Oktober 2010)

@NayCom: Denkbar wäre auch, dass die Bios-Version die CPU noch nicht unterstützt. Dein Board braucht mind. die F3 Version für den Phenom II X2 555.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (4. Oktober 2010)

Ascor schrieb:


> Ehrm probier mal ob du dir nicht vielleicht einen Pin verbogen hast.


Oder es ist ein Pin mit WLP verschmiert. Mit Alkohol oder ArctiClean reinigen, sicherstellen dass alle Pins gerade sind, dann neu versuchen.


----------



## NayCom (4. Oktober 2010)

Ascor schrieb:


> Ehrm probier mal ob du dir nicht vielleicht einen Pin verbogen hast.
> War bei meiner CPU auch so.
> Alles verkabelt aber kein Pieps.



gecheckt. Nope...übrigens bekomme ich ja ein 2s-Piep 



simpel1970 schrieb:


> @NayCom: Denkbar wäre auch, dass die Bios-Version die CPU noch nicht unterstützt. Dein Board braucht mind. die F3 Version für den Phenom II X2 555.



moment: since Bios F3, getz seh ichs auch... und wie zum Teufel soll ich das da draufbekommen, wenn ich nix seh?? 



Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Oder es ist ein Pin mit WLP verschmiert. Mit Alkohol oder ArctiClean reinigen, sicherstellen dass alle Pins gerade sind, dann neu versuchen.



nope. alles tutti sauber und gerade

Danke für die Tipps und Hinweise soweit...


----------



## simpel1970 (5. Oktober 2010)

NayCom schrieb:


> moment: since Bios F3, getz seh ichs auch... und wie zum Teufel soll ich das da draufbekommen, wenn ich nix seh??


 
Mit einem kompatiblen Prozessor. Da man diesen meißt nicht zu Hause gerade so rumliegen hat, kann man bei Bekannten nachfragen, oder aber zum Computerfachgeschäft seines Vertrauens gehen. I.d.R. flashen die das Bios für ein paar Euro.


----------



## Diavolos (5. Oktober 2010)

@simpel1970
Das mit den Schläuchen ging nicht besser aber sie sehen so ziemlich überall so aus.
Beim RAM ist es nicht so toll, das eine Modul das ich gerade nutze funktioniert einwandfrei aber mit dem 2. lässt sich der pc nicht einmal starten...
Scheint komplett hinüber zu sein oder?

Mal so nebenbei^^ da du ja anscheinend aus Karlsruhe kommst könnte es ja auch sein, das du den ARLT.com Shop dort kennst oder?
Falls ja hast du schon Erfahrung mit der Auswahl dort gemacht?


----------



## simpel1970 (5. Oktober 2010)

Also läuft es mit dem einen RAM Modul problemlos? Wenn du den anderen RAM Riegel alleine einbaust geht nichts!?
Dann ist definitiv der Riegel defekt. Reklamieren und neuen RAM schicken lassen.

Um ARLT mache ich einen Bogen. Da gehe ich lieber zu K&M ein paar Häuser weiter.
Mit ARLT hatte ich mal schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Und da ich nachtragend wie ein Elefant bin, gehe ich seitdem nicht mehr hin (insofern hast du leider den Falschen gefragt ).


----------



## Diavolos (6. Oktober 2010)

simpel1970 schrieb:


> Also läuft es mit dem einen RAM Modul problemlos? Wenn du den anderen RAM Riegel alleine einbaust geht nichts!?
> Dann ist definitiv der Riegel defekt. Reklamieren und neuen RAM schicken lassen.


Hoffentlich wird es bei der Reklamation keine Probleme geben weil ich den RAM schon am 13.9. bekommen habe...
Auserdem war der Inhalt der Lieferung nicht gerade vertrauenerweckend.
Zwar wurde der richtige RAM geliefert aber in einer falschen Verpackung und die war sogar leicht beschädigt und provisorisch mit dem Produktaufkleber geflickt worden xD
(bestellt habe ich den RAM bei Hardwareversand.de)


----------



## simpel1970 (7. Oktober 2010)

Das sollte hoffentlich kein Problem sein. Weise auf den Umstand aber zur Sicherheit noch mal schriftlich hin.


----------



## NayCom (7. Oktober 2010)

@all:
so, erstmal danke für die tipps.
neue Graka is da und allet läuft wunderbar (wie erwartet). nach stundenlanger Systemeinrichtung endlich wieder ein einwandfrei funzendes System.
(Und alle so "yaaaaay")


----------



## simpel1970 (8. Oktober 2010)

@NayCom: Prima


----------



## Diavolos (8. Oktober 2010)

Den RAM habe ich heute zurück geschickt, hoffentlich geht alles in Ordnung.
Vielen dank an euch für die Tipps und Ratschläge 
Falls ich mal wieder Probleme habe melde ich mich wieder
Also bis denne...^^


----------



## simpel1970 (9. Oktober 2010)

Viel Glück. Gib dann bitte noch bescheid, wenn es mit dem neuen RAM läuft.


----------



## Diavolos (18. Oktober 2010)

Heute ist der neue RAM endlich angekommen, er funktioniert wie erwartet einwandfrei.
Jetzt fehlt nur noch ein 64bit OS.^^


----------



## simpel1970 (19. Oktober 2010)

Schön zu hören.


----------

